# Geo EPS $14,200



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

I want this. Promise it's the last thing I'll ever ask for.

Had a C40 in Geo and loved it; this takes it much further.

http://www.racycles.com/product.aspx?catid=2,430,597&pid=4410

http://www.racycles.com/product.aspx?catid=2,430,597&pid=4410


----------



## mimason (Oct 7, 2006)

Wow a $6000 paint job.


----------



## one80 (Feb 22, 2006)

Nice, but i still prefer the PRXX schemes.


----------



## Karbon Kev (Sep 7, 2009)

Not as nice as the original Geo paint scheme imo, still nice though.


----------

